# chrome ink



## djjg (Aug 6, 2008)

A possible customer asked me today if itwas possible to print a design on a shirt with chrome ink. I told him I hadn't before but I'd do some research and see what was iut there. This isn't metalic but looks like chrome.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

i have been out of the "Shop" for sometime so in relation to INks...dont know.

but there are foil types that DO look like chrome. 


:


----------



## djjg (Aug 6, 2008)

thank you for the reply. I'll just do somemore research


----------



## Steelheader100 (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutland makes an ink called silver gel. It's different than metallic or glitter in that you don't see the little particles in it. It's kinda chrome like but it does dull with time and repeated washings. If you need something really shiney you will probably need to go the foil route.


----------



## djjg (Aug 6, 2008)

have you ever worked with this foil way before? I read a little about it but not sure about it.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Sure. What do you want to know about it? You need a heat press to do it properly. It's easy to work with and apply.


----------



## djjg (Aug 6, 2008)

I was just curious what the process was and what alls needed to do it..


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Print an adhesive (or you can use plastisol ink, although I haven't done it that way) onto the substrate. Dry it. Press a sheet of foil over the top with a heat press. Wait for it to cool. Peel the sheet, and the foil stays on the ink/adhesive parts.

Not a lot to it.


----------



## djjg (Aug 6, 2008)

It definitely doesn't sound to hard. Does this foil last long on the shirt or what ever you put it on?


----------



## BEatMaKeR (Aug 1, 2005)

Foil is cool... but it does crack over time. After considerable washes it does come off. I used a printer that printed a silver metallic underneath so if/when it came up there would still be silver on the area. Still looks new, no complaints. Of course it was on a hoody so you don't typically wash them like you do t-shirts so longevity is probably there on hoodies more so than tee's.

I'm sure the liquid silver from Rutland is like any other ink and I doubt it would crack no matter how many washes you throw it into. Might be a better bet for tee's.


----------

